# A new bed!? For ME??



## Andiecat46 (Jan 17, 2004)

Soooo, today I was at Target... shopping away some Sunday boredom, and low and behold, the comforter set I have wanted for a long time was on sale! So, of course... I had to buy it. I got it home... and before I even got a chance to SIT on my bed, let alone sleep in it... guess who took over? You think she likes it??? (Can you tell purple is my favorite color??)


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes, I can tell - it matches the background on your signature!

Uuuumm, the bed isn't even yours, why would you think anything *on* it belongs to you? :wink: 

It's beautiful. I had to put my comforter away after I got Cinderella. It's too big for my washing machine and the occasional hairball / spitup was going to be too expensive to keep getting it washed. So it's in a bag.  

Yours is beautiful! 

And gorgeous headboard!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

The comforter is great, I like purple too. Andie looks very comfy and wow! her collar matches too!

But.....while you've been rhapsodizing about Bon Jovi, you obviously neglected to mention your admiration for the other Jersey guy that is watching over your bed....and while I love Bon Jovi....Bruce is the one I rank above all others. If I were independently wealthy I would be following him around the country when he's on tour. My friends accuse me of stalking :lol:


----------



## Lucky Dragon Zi (Jul 5, 2007)

I think Andie goes with the bed quite well, actually. :wink:
She's very handsome.

.. is her tail a bit short?

*edit:* she, sorry. D:


----------



## Andiecat46 (Jan 17, 2004)

Lucky Dragon Zi said:


> I think Andie goes with the bed quite well, actually. :wink:
> She's very handsome.
> 
> .. is her tail a bit short?
> ...


Hi Luck Dragon, yep, Andie's tail is very short. She was born with a tiny tail.... a birth defect I think...


----------



## Andiecat46 (Jan 17, 2004)

doodlebug said:


> The comforter is great, I like purple too. Andie looks very comfy and wow! her collar matches too!
> 
> But.....while you've been rhapsodizing about Bon Jovi, you obviously neglected to mention your admiration for the other Jersey guy that is watching over your bed....and while I love Bon Jovi....Bruce is the one I rank above all others. If I were independently wealthy I would be following him around the country when he's on tour. My friends accuse me of stalking :lol:



AHH, yes... BRUUUUUUUUUCE!! I've been in love with Bruce and his music since I was 5.... despite the rather large age difference... I used to pretend he was my husband when i played "house" with my friends. I love my Jersey boys... Bruce and Bon Jovi... ::::sigh::::: And no worries Lisa, Bruce watches over me above my bed, and Jon and the boys of Bon Jovi watch me as a I sleep from the front view (that poster is framed on the other wall!!) hahaha  

Andie's collar is always purple... whenever I have to get her a new one, it MUST be purple.


----------



## Lucky Dragon Zi (Jul 5, 2007)

Zi will do - I will also accept Hannah. :wink: Nice to meet you.

That is good. I was afraid it was from an accident or a fight or something.. its kind of cute, really.


----------



## Andiecat46 (Jan 17, 2004)

Lucky Dragon Zi said:


> Zi will do - I will also accept Hannah. :wink: Nice to meet you.
> 
> That is good. I was afraid it was from an accident or a fight or something.. its kind of cute, really.



Ok Zi, nice to meet you too! Yes, it is very cute... very original... in fact, cats with normal tails look strange to me b/c I am so used to Andie's "nub" When my mom got her for me, the guy who was putting Andie and her litter mates up for adoption said to my mom, "Well, we have one kitten left... but I dont know.... her tail is all messed up and weird, so not sure if she's what you're looking for!" UGH!!! Needless to say, she was exactly what we were looking for!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I love the comforter. it looks quite striking under the orange cat :wink:


----------



## Lucky Dragon Zi (Jul 5, 2007)

AndieCat said:


> Needless to say, she was exactly what we were looking for!


Every cat I've met with any kind of 'abnormality' I could swear is the sweetest thing I've ever encountered. Not quite the same, but Zander has a kink in the end of his tail. I suspect a door was shut on him before he came here.. u____u;

She is beautiful though. Very striking with orange and purple. You are lucky to be hers.


----------



## camel24j (Jan 12, 2007)

when midnight had her oops liter of kittens she had 5 but one was still born 1 kitten born with a stub tail and 3 born with kinks in there tail they looked really funny one looked like a 7 that's how kinked it was and i was there when this kitten came out and it was just born this way and the last kitten was completely normal.

she is so beautiful and she dose look like she saying it her bed ha ha ha.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Haha, too cute! Last time I put on a new set of bedding, I couldn't even get the bed made without the kitties wanting to be up there. :lol:


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

jessamica8 said:


> Haha, too cute! Last time I put on a new set of bedding, I couldn't even get the bed made without the kitties wanting to be up there. :lol:


Why is that? We can't even get the bed made, as soon as we start trying to put the sheets on one of the cats will hop up on the bed and think its play time.


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

I love it...


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

As a total Bruce fan, I must say the first thing I noticed was the Born To Run poster over your bed. That's great!! There's no beating that album, unless you want to get into Born To Run vs. The Rising. I could make a case for either of them. But the kitty is gorgeous too! :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I love the purple too and its now Andie's bed :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Saw this today and thought of Andie:


----------



## Andiecat46 (Jan 17, 2004)

October said:


> As a total Bruce fan, I must say the first thing I noticed was the Born To Run poster over your bed. That's great!! There's no beating that album, unless you want to get into Born To Run vs. The Rising. I could make a case for either of them. But the kitty is gorgeous too! :lol:


Ahhhh yes.... BOTH albums are in my top ten list... however, I think my favorite Bruce album has gotta be Darkness on The Edge of Town... anything Bruce does is great... well... I take that back, not really into Tom Joad or the Seger sessions... but otherwise, HE CAN DO NO WRONG musically in my eyes!


----------



## Andiecat46 (Jan 17, 2004)

Hahahah, Marie, I love that picture! If only we could digitally enhance it to have an orange kitty instead of that cute little black kitty. His eyes are priceless in that picture haha...



marie73 said:


> Saw this today and thought of Andie:


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

AndieCat, you're right about Bruce. He can do no wrong, especially if you're tolerant of his dalliances with things like Tom Joad. Let's not forget Nebraska either which, I think, was right after Darkness? But there's just no one else like Bruce.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

And let's not forget Devils & Dust....although there are some really great songs on each of those albums, for the most part I can do without them. But hey, I managed to get a front row seat at a D&D show, so I'm not complainin'.

Oh...and I'm a bit weird, I liked the Seeger Sessions and loved the concert.

Now...the latest rumors...E-Street album to be released in October with a tour following. Supposedly some talks about a couple of Boston shows in mid-Nov. Which may really tick me off...I'm going to FL for my mother's 70th from Nov 10-18...that pretty much kills mid-Nov. Hopefully those dates will change, otherwise I may have to take a road trip for a show.


----------

